# Toddler in Nerja



## captaindog (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi all! I will be taking my wife and 3 year old daughter to Nerja for six months from Oct '10 - Mar '11 - our purpose being to study the language and also to see how our daughter Beth adapts. We lived in Nerja in 2005 so we are familiar with the area however we didn't have a child then.

I would like Beth to go to nursery there but I can only find one on the internet. I am making the assumption that most 3 year olds would be starting school and hence not much need for nurseries.

I have no problem putting her into school but we have now missed the registration (May just gone) and I am not sure it is fair to stick her into school only to pull her out after 6 month when we decide to move somewhere cooler or back to England.

Can anyone kindly offer any advice?

Jon


----------



## kyalababy (Jun 8, 2010)

Me and my partner are in a similar situation as yourself.. we are moving to Spain this September with our 1yr old and 3yr old daughters. My 3yr old was due to start nursery this september but we have missed the deadline for a spanish school, therefore I have decided to wait until next year and register her with a spanish school when she is 4. It was a little difficult to make this decision as I didn't want my daughter to 'miss out' or be behind on anything. But when they are 3yrs old it is only _voluntary _to send them to school. Although, legally, they must go once turning 5.

My advice to you would be wait until after your 6month trial in nerja to decide whether or not you will be staying and then you can worry about which school your daughter will be going, whether in england or spain. In the time being you could take your daughter to kids clubs, playgroups etc in nerja so she will still be socialising with other children therefore won't be missing much at school, this is what I intend to do anyway...

Hope this helps!

Kelly


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kyalababy said:


> Me and my partner are in a similar situation as yourself.. we are moving to Spain this September with our 1yr old and 3yr old daughters. My 3yr old was due to start nursery this september but we have missed the deadline for a spanish school, therefore I have decided to wait until next year and register her with a spanish school when she is 4. It was a little difficult to make this decision as I didn't want my daughter to 'miss out' or be behind on anything. But when they are 3yrs old it is only _voluntary _to send them to school. Although, legally, they must go once turning 5.
> 
> My advice to you would be wait until after your 6month trial in nerja to decide whether or not you will be staying and then you can worry about which school your daughter will be going, whether in england or spain. In the time being you could take your daughter to kids clubs, playgroups etc in nerja so she will still be socialising with other children therefore won't be missing much at school, this is what I intend to do anyway...
> 
> ...


to you & captaindog:

even though you have missed the official registration date, if there are spare places at the nursery in September, you will almost certainly still be able to get your children in


----------



## captaindog (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Kelly and Xabiachica.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We are moving to the Nerja/Frigiliana region in September. Maybe we should all meet up? We have a 12 week old boy so he won't be needing nursery just yet... Also, I am sure I read somewhere that the legal age for compulsory school attendance is 6 but I could be wrong. I often am.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> We are moving to the Nerja/Frigiliana region in September. Maybe we should all meet up? We have a 12 week old boy so he won't be needing nursery just yet... Also, I am sure I read somewhere that the legal age for compulsory school attendance is 6 but I could be wrong. I often am.


yes, the legal age for *compulsory* schooling is 6

but if there is a nursery/infantil (attached to the primary schools around here), children can start as young as 2.5 years


----------



## captaindog (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah Thrax. Once I have got an address I will give you yell. Good luck with your move.


----------

